# Suche gutes JSF(Java Server Faces)-Tutorial



## Swepper (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin total verzweifelt! Suche schon sehr lange nach einem JSF-Tutorial für absolute Beginner, da ich auch noch keine erfahrung gesammelt habe in JSP und deshalb der Einstieg ziemlich schwer ist!

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2007)

Der Einstieg ist sehr schwer, vor allem ohne Vorbildung.

Lese und verstehe die Servlet Spec, übe.
Lese und verstehe die JSP Spec, übe.
Bis jetzt solltest du deinen Servlet Container verstanden haben (Tomcat?).
Dann erst wage dich an JSF mit einem guten Buch(!), zB Core JavaServer Faces 2nd Edition, Tutorials findest du unter jsftutorials.com


----------



## HLX (23. Nov 2007)

Achte bei JSF darauf keine Bücher/Tutorials/Infos die auf der Version 1.0 Beta basieren zu verwenden. Sie enthält veraltete Tag Library Descriptions.


----------

